# Tequila ! ! !



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

What better forum than this one to gather some intel'...

For some of us, a good sip of this Aztec nectar can be the icing topping the cake after any given ride... or during, depending on your modus operandi...

I'd like to hear from you, what is your Tequila of choice ?
Meaning, what do you usually drink (what's in your liquor cabinet) and also what you've truly tasted and appreciate, but unfortunately, it may be out of reach due to cost.

Thx for your time -!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

well, for the more commercial tequilas youve got "don julio" and "cazadores" wich are very nice, one of the best would be "azulejos" but its not that common.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ummmm... Don Julio...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

The best you can get (Anejos) from Don Julio and Cazadores.

Weird as it is, we don't get much "boutique" tequilas around here... reason: Much if it is for export only. Go figure...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Herradura Antiguo, available at nearly any liquor store, soft flavor.
> Chamucos, not so easy to get elsewhere, tasty and stronger than Antiguo.
> La Cava de Don Agustên, mild but tasty.
> All of them are reposados, I prefer the agave taste in them against the wooden flavor of the añejos.
> ...


Just as clarification... Doccoraje is from the very same place where tequilas are made. He knows. We can only learn from his words.

Thanks Doc!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Herradura Antiguo, available at nearly any liquor store, soft flavor.
Chamucos, not so easy to get elsewhere, tasty and stronger than Antiguo.
La Cava de Don Agustin, mild but tasty.
All of them are reposados, I prefer the agave taste in them against the wooden flavor of the añejos.
Those are the ones I drink, but there are as many good tequilas worth to degustate.
Salud.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Herradura Antiguo, available at nearly any liquor store, soft flavor.
> Chamucos, not so easy to get elsewhere, tasty and stronger than Antiguo.
> La Cava de Don Agustin, mild but tasty.
> All of them are reposados, I prefer the agave taste in them against the wooden flavor of the añejos.
> ...


Yup, i´ll have to support that Herradura Antiguo. It has a really nice-mild flavor with out giving up to its Tequila origin.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

My vote goes to Herradura Reposado and Cazadores... Unfortunately it took me a looong time to learn to stay away from the Cuervo Gold or anything not 100% Agave


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hmm.. much has already been said... Don Julio, Cazadores and Corralejo.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Chartreuse


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

True, I guess it's not too easy to find "boutique" tequila in Mexico.

It's a pity to say that all 3 times I've driven past the area near Tequila, Jalisco I couldn't stop in town to chat with the local gurus and go tasting a bit. First time, my friends and I rode our crotch-rockets from Seattle-LaPaz-Mazatlan-PtoVallarta-Guadalajara and passed by at night time. The two times after that I was with my wife and we had rented a car in Pto Vallarta and were headed in a hurry to GDL, again both times at night.

Anyway, a friend and I are getting to know the good tequila and are usually looking for even better stuff.
Given that we're partial to the barrel aged Añejo we stick to that mostly. 
We stopped drinking the Cuervo, Sauza and like stuff unless we get their higher quality product and only use it for margaritas.
Although we've moved on from the great taste of the Patrón, 3Generaciones and Corazón (which by the way, are very decent if you feel so inclined to call one your "house tequila"), we are now trying other stuff... precisely, Don Camilo. But currently, my personal favourite right now is the Tonalá - Suprema Reserva which is a 4yr aged smooth tasting delight.
You know, I had always passed up the Cazadores thinking it'd be good only to wash my dirty socks. I guess I should confirm this before spilling such disdain  
Also, I'll have to keep in mind the Herradura Antiguo mentioned earlier... not tried that one yet.
Last time I bought Herradura I had to settle for their Reposado... it was up in Whistler last summer... the small bottle seemed to have cost me my yet-to-be-born first child... Duty Free next time  

Not that I should have to explain, but here I am sounding like a freeeking connoisseur when I'm not a hardcore drinker by any means, I just like to indulge every now and then with my buds at some function.
Although sometimes on very special rides, I'll bring this baby in my camelback...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Not that I should have to explain, but here I am sounding like a freeeking connoisseur when I'm not a hardcore drinker by any means, I just like to indulge every now and then with my buds at some function.


Drunk and connoisseur can't go together in the same sentence... drunk people is tasteless, for them even torpedo fuel is ok.

The people that drink to enjoy the stuff is the one that gets to be a connoisseur... feel proud! You know more of tequila than the average mexican.

Next time, try the drink of the real men... MEZCAL!!!


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

sabe a mueble rancio


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> sabe a mueble rancio


That's what my mom and wife said.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Mezcal... arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh, that's stuff is as awful as firewater, moonshine or everclear...

I can understand drinking that back in the days of the Revolution but it seems unnecessary punishment in this day and age.

Sounds like you guys aren't much into tequila... no worries.

How 'bout beer ? we've got some killer microbreweries up here. 
I personally like the stouts... heavy and tasty... or "a meal in a bottle" as my friends say... I usually won't get into the blondes unless it's really hot out...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I personally like the stouts... heavy and tasty... or "a meal in a bottle" as my friends say... I usually won't get into the blondes unless it's really hot out...


Yup... stouts... Guinness or Negra Modelo for me.

Blondes are a nice beverage for thirst, but nothing more.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Yup... stouts... Guinness or Negra Modelo for me.
> 
> Blondes are a nice beverage for thirst, but nothing more.


You are not talking about Bohemia as a thirst quencher, are you?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> You are not talking about Bohemia as a thirst quencher, are you?


That's what I use in my Camelbak during december... 

(Bohemia isn't blonde, is it?? I guess is redish...)


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

There was a thread on the snobs and po...I mean Turner board about tequila not too long ago.

I personally like Milagro Añejo a lot and if it's being offered I won't refuse Reserva de la Familia. I think Centenario Añejo is good value too.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Just some suggestions based on my limited (but quickly growing!) knowledge of tequila.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Noel,

For how many tequila cases a Delirium frame goes??? We could work something out! 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Some really nice ones to try*

Over the past 3 or 4 years, some friends of mine who are tequila nuts have really gotten me interested in tequila. Here's some of my favourites!

Anything that Casa Noble makes - it's now more available in the US - try www.hitimewine.com to order it.

All three of their products are unbelievable and definitely at the top of game. The Crystal (Blanca) will instantly demote Patron Silver to margarita use. You can easily drink the Crystal on it's own - very strong and pure agave taste, with a hint of almost sweetness and extremely smooth for a Blanca tequila.

Their reposado is excellent - easily one of the smoothest and most drinkable tequilas that I've ever tried. It's also a pretty good deal - usually around $45/bottle. And their Anejo is regarded to be one of the best on the market, but significantly more expensive at around $80-100 / bottle.

Others that I have tried and really like are the Don Julio 1942 anejo (not exactly cheap) and pretty much anything made by El Tesoro. Again, El Tesoro's Blanca, Reposado and Anejo are all very very good. They also make an amazing double matured tequila called Paradiso (again, not cheap - about $120/bottle). It's an anejo that is final matured in cognac barrels -the Chicago beverage institute give it some of the highest marks give to ANY spirit. I also hear that Espolon makes very good tequilas, but I haven't had the chance to try any of them yet.

Also, Herradura does make the unbelievably amazing Seleccion Suprema, but at $300 / bottle (!) it's a LOT to invest!

And for good mezcals (all tequilas are part of the broader mezcal class), check out Del Maguey single village mezcals.

I personally would recommend the Casa Noble Reposado to start with - a nice mix of the agave flavours and very smooth. The Casa Noble anejo is excellent but definitely the wood flavour from 5 years of aging is much more pronounced.

Also, one of the better tequila sites on the web:

http://www.tequilaaficionado.com/

Just some suggestions based on my limited (but quickly growing!) knowledge of tequila.

Cheers!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Hey Noel,
> 
> For how many tequila cases a Delirium frame goes??? We could work something out!
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Ha ha!

Do you want to be my exclusing tequila importer (pusher!)?

Ya, don't even tempt me - this is a dangerous path... The last thing I need to do is explain to my wife why two crates of tequila and scotch majically arrived at our house!

"Uh, _sure_ - Knolly bikes is "hic" making a "hic" good profit margin."


----------



## CREATURE (Jun 2, 2005)

*Centinela*

that is my favorite at the moment. it is from ARANDAS. yummy!


----------



## birmy (Jan 14, 2005)

I also like the Jose Cuervo Reserva de la Familia, but what is something else that is compariable to this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

knollybikes.com said:


> Over the past 3 or 4 years, some friends of mine who are tequila nuts have really gotten me interested in tequila. Here's some of my favourites!
> 
> Anything that Casa Noble makes - it's now more available in the US - try www.hitimewine.com to order it.
> 
> ...


Great feedback, knolly... I'll look for the Casa Noble and start there, given that I've already heard of it. 
Currently, tequila allowance at the homestead allows for nothing over $90, but my buds are talking about splitting it up... makes sense, we're all enjoying it together anyway.

I'm just getting into beer, thx to my buds... here's my current list of favourite beers...

- Shakespeare Stout... Tuesday nights is Aloha night at the brewery. Bring your Hawaiian shirt and get a free pint... just heavenly after the 1,300ft climb and gnarly, wet and cold night ride (you gotta try their Chocolate Stout and Dead Guy Ale! )
- Hale's Cream Ale... smoooooth
- Obsidian, Mirror Pond, Black Butte can't go wrong here... all great with food
- Boddington's ... man, it's like Ice Cream !


----------

